
Lex Fridman Interview with Elon Musk on the Tesla Autopilot - oska
https://lexfridman.com/elon-musk/
======
kjksf
Some interesting updates on and information about Tesla's AutoPilot.

Few interesting things from the interview:

Musk seems very confident that full self-driving will be ready within 2 years
and that Tesla will do it before anyone else.

Tesla worked on a neural-networks chip for the last 3 years. It's now in
production and 10x faster than NVIDIA chip they use now.

Improving self driving technology is about collecting data set for corner
cases and then training neural network on this data.

Tesla has ~500k cars collecting data for corner cases. The second best
competitor probably less than 5k cars. Therefore Tesla collects data at a rate
100x than anyone else.

Recently researches tricked Tesla's auto-pilot with stickers on the road. Musk
says that fixing this is trivial by using such cases as negative test cases in
NN training.

